# bello the mystery breed. ears forward,many possiblities. ears back, you tell me ?!



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

GSD/Pit/Lab????? or maybe GSD/Pit only? Whatever, such a pretty face,love it


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow maturing nicely! I see the possibility of several. 

These are breeds I see as a possibility. 

Pit
Catahoula
Moutain Cur
Black Mouth Cur
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Boxer
Lab
some houndish features


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

wow. i heard of a couple of those. pretty sure he is gsd/pit but we'll probably see more as he grows. you seem to know pits. this dog is different to me than any dog i have had. not sure why but he seems mature ina fun way for 4 to 5 months old. he is a serious thinker, very playful, very huggable yet keeps his distance at times. can't figure him out.....yet.

have any opinions if pits are like this or no?


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

He's so adorable! My first thought was pit. I also thought of boxers and then I stared thinking about some sort of hound, so I guess my thinking was similar to everyone else.

Who cares, he's just so darn cute!


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Now I do see the pit in him, but either way, he is a cutie!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

jcd said:


> wow. i heard of a couple of those. pretty sure he is gsd/pit but we'll probably see more as he grows. you seem to know pits. this dog is different to me than any dog i have had. not sure why but he seems mature ina fun way for 4 to 5 months old. he is a serious thinker, very playful, very huggable yet keeps his distance at times. can't figure him out.....yet.
> 
> have any opinions if pits are like this or no?


Mine are all pretty smart even young. My youngest has been housebroke/crate trained since about 9wks. She always just went to the door all on her own. Like she just knew. She is a natural at weight pull without much training needed and I think the same will go for agility. She is already great at jumping and going under anything I tell her too. Once it warms up we will get to do some better real practice. While she knows obedience she also has picked up on everyday words real quick. I plan on trying some herding with her but the cold weather has been keeping us in, not to mention all the snow. Her brother is great with livestock, like a natural so far. Like her, he is smart, energetic and agility will be perfect for him as well.

They are extremely playful, even as adults into old age they will romp around like pups. 

Pits are one of the most loving breeds, they thrive very much on human attention/interaction. 

Keeping his distance doesn't sound very pit like. They are more like velcro dogs for the most part. Since they often like to be your shadow they can be prone to separation anxiety.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Keeping his distance doesn't sound very pit like. They are more like velcro dogs for the most part. Since they often like to be your shadow they can be prone to separation anxiety.


I was going to say the same thing. Pits LOVE to be with there people!

As for the breed guess. Your dog looks like Lab/GSD to me. He has the face, body structure of a lab and coloring of a shepard. Personally I really don't see much APBT if at all any APBT in him. If he does have pit he has very little in the mix. He is probely just a mix of a mix of a mix, a heinz 57.

-very cute though and BIG.

EDIT: After taking another look at your pics he looks like he may have some type of mastiff too


----------



## Equest94 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! He's a handsome beast! lol. 

Few questions that can possibly narrow down the breed(s):
-how old is he?
-how tall?
-how much does he weigh?
-does he have webbed toes? --> (lab/other water/sporting dog characteristic)

In some pics he kind of looks like my girl, Sabina. She is GSD X Lab; however, she is below both breed standards (height and weight wise) which threw a few people off on the lab mix (they thought she was GSD/Pit).

Just by looking at the pics I would have to guess GSD/Lab/Boxer or Mastiff (?) .


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

I see cur! Ive lived next to them for years and your puppy definately has some Black mouth cur features


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Equest94 said:


> Wow! He's a handsome beast! lol.
> 
> Few questions that can possibly narrow down the breed(s):
> -how old is he?
> ...


hi . we are pretty sure he is pit/ ? he is now estimated at 5 months old. he weighs about 30 to 32 lbs. he is slender in mid section but long. he isn't as big as a mastiff and i don't think there are any black mouth curs in pa. or atleast not where i live. nearest breeder to us would be in virginia so not likely. the guy i took him from said he owned a pit but that my dog was a stray, B.S. pretty sure he was one of the litter he didn't want. he is very handsome though and extremely active till the second he hits his pillow. he isn't real tall ground to shoulder, roughly 18' at 5 months old. he has a big blocky head with a definate pit set of teeth, incredibly large and scary looking when he yawns or growls!!

not sure if he was a runt or what mix exactly he is exactly . may be shepard,pit,lab hound, just don't know. he does have web toes but he doesn;t look lab at all to me.

oh well i guess we take it 1 day at a time.

thanks ....jcd


----------



## kelly41 (Feb 25, 2008)

Definetly has potential to have some Ridgeback in it. Pretty pup


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I dunno JCD. I think Sandy looks a lot like a BMC, only blown up a little. I still think she looks a lot like her. Maybe there's a pack of curs running around PA impregnating all the un-nuetered in PA. Come to think of it, Sandy made the trip to the rescue from a W-VA high kill shelter. Do you know the backstory (or any of it) for Bello?


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> I dunno JCD. I think Sandy looks a lot like a BMC, only blown up a little. I still think she looks a lot like her. Maybe there's a pack of curs running around PA impregnating all the un-nuetered in PA. Come to think of it, Sandy made the trip to the rescue from a W-VA high kill shelter. Do you know the backstory (or any of it) for Bello?


hello the tenth. he is looking more and more like pit but something really is throwing it all off. bello was taken from a man who owned a pit himeslf and said bello was a stray but i believ he was maybe a runt of his litter or maybe he just didn't want him so i took him not knowing a thing about him. he does look similar to yours but also has " many looks" . i have seen pits he looks just like and i have seen mastiffs he looks just like but the pit and the mastiff look nothing alike!. he isn'tgetting much bigger lately. 6 + months old he is still around 50 + lbs and 20 " tall so not sure yet. time will tell his other half. thanks for the pics and keep them coming!!

here is another of bello( oh ya bello is male!!) maybe he is that dam bmc..LOL


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I see GSD/Boxer...of course


----------



## Equest94 (Oct 3, 2007)

He is coming along so nicely!

I saw my post earlier and just learned that genetically my dog Sabina cannot be Lab or Pit... so I edit it here now. lol. *Pay no attention to what I stated above.*

Anyways..

After doing much research myself on different breeds of dogs in order to attempt to pin point Sabina's heritage, I have learned about certain features and characteristics of many different breeds and the role of genetic factors... I'm in NO WAY a dog expert; most of what I know is just from observation, so I'm not sure how accurate my guess really is...

I still think Bello looks more Boxer-y to me than pit. He seems to have a squarer muzzle and straighter facial features (as in the picture above). Now, that I look at him, I'm not sure about the GSD either... sure he has the coloration, but for as much as the black fades on on his back, I would think to expect to see more of a saddle mark. He doesn't seem to be a very big dog (as of yet) so I'm treading away from bigger breeds like Mastiffs for now. 

I'm thinking he's a Boxer/some-type-of-hound mix giving his structure, looks, and coloring

Boxer mix:
http://www.montanadogware.com/files/sagan.jpg
^^^ same facial structure and ears???

Boxer/Hound mix (really young puppy):
http://www.rnapetrescue.com/images/mpup1.jpg
^^^ same coloration???

Pit bull/Hound:
http://www.luvmutt.com/photos/luvmutts2/ava2.jpg
^^^ gorgeous dog, but I think it's head is a bit more rounded then Bello's, idk, it could be me...

*I know I can't judge solely on pictures I find, but I think it helps give some kind of idea of what a certain mix would look like. Also, I understand that different traits can be expressed especially in a real mix, so there's not way in knowing 100% but taking guesses.

But, I really am leaning towards boxer/hound.


He's a very handsome boy. Good luck in finding what he is.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> I see GSD/Boxer...of course


Big shock there!!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Whassup JCD,my my his gettin more handsome,id say Pit/hound or maybe pit/gsd,theres still something about him that makes me think a hint of Mastiff is in there too,his paws are big he has not finished growing yet?? hard one bro but such a goodlooking dog.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Big shock there!!!


Did somebody say something?


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Whassup JCD,my my his gettin more handsome,id say Pit/hound or maybe pit/gsd,theres still something about him that makes me think a hint of Mastiff is in there too,his paws are big he has not finished growing yet?? hard one bro but such a goodlooking dog.


hey mr. pooch. actually this post was from a while ago. i was responding to the tenth and her dog sandy. there are certain pics that they look alot alike. i have some new ones i am posting tonight because bello has now realized we have a fish tank!! not a good thing if you know what i mean!!!....jcd



Equest94 said:


> He is coming along so nicely!
> 
> I saw my post earlier and just learned that genetically my dog Sabina cannot be Lab or Pit... so I edit it here now. lol. *Pay no attention to what I stated above.*
> 
> ...



hey equest how are you? hope all is well with your situation. fill us in!! we are pretty sure he is part pit. if you seen him in person you would agree he is more pit than boxer although i love both. he was 18lbs on day 1 on 10/16 and he is now 50 lbs as of 2/22. i don't believe he will get much bigger either and he does somethimes look like a beagle believe it or not but like i keep repeating he has many many many looks to him. each pose he has reminds somebody of thier own dog so many different times its amazing and i can see what each one of them see's! i enjoy this figuring out thing though. keeps my interest up on a high level because it is just plain fun doing the camera thing.

i just can't tell ya his makeup or size except i am almost sure he is part p.b.

we will just keep on watching, thanks.............jcd!


----------



## Lucyandluke (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello jcd
YOUR DOG LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE MINE!!! They sit the same with their legs out which the vet says is a good thing, the face and body is identical down to even the nails and coloring!! I am in the same boat as you. With Luke I see pit/hound/GS/maybe boxer. I'm telling you what though they look identical!! He is 9 months old. I got him at 3 months from the pound. Since he was 6 months he has stayed at 50 pounds. He eats really fast, always follows me, and is very vocal that is why I think hound. We should compare their personalities because physically they could be from the same litter they are so similar


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I still see Mastiff in him with something else.


----------

